

Can Color-Blind Users See Your Site? - bremac
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb263953(v=vs.85).aspx

======
kls
I actually have a combination of the three through a very rare form of color
blindness, in which I am deficient in the amount of cones my eyes have.

The interesting part is that my body / genetics replaced them with rods, so I
have very good sight, well above that of the average person.

People always ask me if it is a huge pain, to which I cannot really comment,
because it is the only thing I have ever known and the only time it was a
frustration was as a child when people did not understand, as well as when I
was trying to teach my own son colors and thought that I had a blue items when
in fact it was purple.

To the contrary I am quite happy with the condition, as it provided me with a
mutation that means I will never wear glasses (i could loose half my vision
and still be above average) and no software that I have ever worked on has
neglected colorblind users, I am like colorblind accessibility testing built
in.

------
AceJohnny2
I wonder if there exists a simple tool (css sheet, greasemonkey script) that
allows redefining the colors of a to look like the different types of color
blindness. It would allow developers to quickly identify issues, and color-
blind people to quickly report issues with screenshots.

